# Probleme mit meinem Host (activespace)



## Victorianer (14. Juni 2005)

Hallo.

Ich habe derzeit ein Problem mit meinem Host "Activespace" (http://www.activespace.de - wenn es denn gehen würde).

Er ist mal wieder down. Die ersten Monate verliefen ohne jegliche Probleme, doch seit ein paar Wochen häufen sich die Downtimes.
Zum Glück läuft mein Vertrag jeweils nur 3 Monate (per Vorkasse), d.h. ich komme da schnell wieder raus.

Da ich erst seit Februar Kunde bin bei Activespace, kenne ich den Laden eben noch nicht ganz so gut.

Ist jemand von euch auch Kunde bei AS? Wie geht ihr damit um wenn mal sowas zutrifft?
Ich befürchte halt das der Host irgendwie bald dicht macht, weil er schon ein ziemlich gutes Angebot hat(te).


Gruß,
Victorianer


----------



## Arne Buchwald (15. Juni 2005)

Hallo Victorianer,

es ist eine alte Weisheit, aber an Aktualität wird sie wohl nie verlieren: YGWYPF (You Get What You Pay For). Jedes Wirtschaftsunternehmen im Kapitalismus muss Gewinne erzielen, um überleben zu können. Wenn dann dauerhaft eine Gewinnspanne zu gering kalkuliert ist und unvorhersehbare Kosten auftreten, kann ein Unternehmen leicht insolvent werden. Um ausdrücklich zu sagen: Ich kenne den genannten Anbieter nicht. Daher bitte ich, mein obiges Statement als allgemeine Aussage aufzufassen.

Wenn du bereit bist, ein paar Euro mehr auszugeben (inkl. umfangreichen Support), kannst du mir ja eine PN schreiben.


----------

